# Automatic Feeders



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Are Automatic Feeder's such as Kenco, or Sweeney, LEGAL in Michigan?

Thanks.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Yes they are, as long as you follow all of the baiting rules. Limit 2 gallons per day, not in the TB area, etc. Can only be out from October 1 thru January 1.

NOTICE: this is not an endorsement of baiting, only an answer to your question.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Thanks Bob S. That is all I needed.


----------



## oak woods (Jan 14, 2003)

i own 35 acres i built a feeder out of a 55 gal drum and put one of those automatic feeder on it (the ones that spins and spits the feed out) in my case i have corn and sunflowers seeds in it. so i can only have it up from october to january? i don't remember reading anything like that, but i might have miss something i'll read it again thanks


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

On page 19 of the Hunting and Trapping Guide.

*Baiting may only occur from October 1 to January 1.*


----------



## oak woods (Jan 14, 2003)

the very first line. just not paying attention to what it said, i guess that's how people get in trouble. I was told that if i mix sunflower seeds in with the corn that it would be considered a wildlife feeder meaning i would be able to keep it up year round. is this true?? the reason i made it out of a 55 gal drum is i figured that the squirrels and turkeys and others (Birds) would get the majority of the seed. thanks


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Only if you make it in such a way that deer can't get to it. Not true who ever told you that.


----------

